# DA Grand Master Belial, GS Conversion Now Painted



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there again guys. 

Well its been a month or 2 since I last posted some of my GS converstion work, anyhow sometime has gone by & in that time I have had 1 of the Converstions painted by a good pal of mine. 

Thought i'd post my newly painted (Grand Master Belial) on here for you all to have a look at. 

I have seen some nice work from my painter in the past but this has to be the best yet. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just... stunning! One of the finest models I've ever seen. Why don't you work for GW?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

wow great model plus rep


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jesus, do you do commisions :O? That's fucking gorgeous! +Rep mate!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful work! Many great conversions get ruined when the paint is applied..., not this time. Great job. This is a wonderful piece.:victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Like the other guys have said; Stunning, beautiful, amazing work. Great sculpt job and great paint job. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

That is just simply amazing mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Eeee gads thats amazign work


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

holy nuggling snot, thats fucking awesome + rep


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i just had a nerdgasm


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

:shok: ............................

Wow!!!! Just WOW!!!!!!! :victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Totally smashin paintjob, really does the models justicek:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I may have just spoiled these pants


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, amazing work! I don't think I can find a compliment good enough for this! Hope some rep makes up for it!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Absolutely unbelievable model. +rep


----------



## Vedrial (Mar 31, 2009)

:shok: That might just be the finest looking model I have ever seen in my life.

By far and away blows out any conversion I've ever seen.

You, sir, should have the job of whoever does the model sculpting for Games Workshop.

Amazing!!!


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Not too bad. Very nice paint job too.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I accidentally all over my keyboard. The WHOLE thing.


dude, that is frakking awesome. I am so jealous. That craft work is amazing and it has a paint job that totally does it justice. +REP


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That is awesome. I never liked Dark angels but damn I would collect them in a heartbeat if I could have that model leading them.
Keep up the great work and say congratz to the guy that painted them he did your conversion justice. Cant wait to see your other ones painted up.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude that is amazing i have one question did you make it you're self the only reson i am asking i can remeber seing work like this on ebay (i mean no offence if you did make it )


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

I know of the methods he used to make the green stuff plates and I can tell you they are not terribly hard to replicate. So this likely is his own model.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a very cool sculpt and the paint scheme really brought this to life, Nicely done.


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> dude that is amazing i have one question did you make it you're self the only reson i am asking i can remeber seing work like this on ebay (i mean no offence if you did make it )


Hi. This mini & all the others that I put up for you all to see are 110% made by me :clapping: :so_happy:

Can't say that i've seen on ebay other than Grytz & Scbor.

Anyhow happy that you like them


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Can't add anything that hasn't already been said, brilliant workk +rep


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, just wow :clapping:


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

well then my good sir i am sorry for the insult and do you do comissions


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Amazing ........


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Although I like the general model, I'm never too fond of this particular technique. The armour plates are all crisp and nicely done, but the fur is quite rough and the two wing halves have not been filled after putting them toghether. 
So while looking pretty neat, the finishing touches can be improved and the whole press-moulding thing just isn't my thing. 
I'd like to see you trying something similar but without the slabs of greenstuff; i.e., adding the detail directly to te plastics. That would look a lot better already.

The paintjob however is very good, nothing to say there.

Beork


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So which golden deamon you entering? ;p Great work, while I am not a big fan of the press mold myself either, it is stunning well pulled off.


----------

